# Looking for SDX recommendation. (Metal Machinery, Metal Foundry, or Progressive Foundry?)



## CorkyMcDoogle (Jun 2, 2017)

So Sweetwater is having a nice sale with most SDX kits 50% off until the end of July. I've been specifically waiting awhile for this to happen before I get an SDX or two. I'm just posting to see if one is more superior (heh) than another before I buy.

I'm looking for something in the style of Opeth, Tool, BTBAM, Dream Theater. Something that is heavy enough to handle crushing riffs but isn't going to sound out of place with more clean, spacey parts.

Thanks


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jun 3, 2017)

I use the Progressive expansion. Though I use the EZDrummer version. I actually have a clean song that goes right before a death metal song as an example, let me know what you think.
https://soundcloud.com/phrygianmetal/calm-before
https://soundcloud.com/phrygianmetal/the-storm

The clean one is the first one.


----------



## CorkyMcDoogle (Jun 3, 2017)

ZombieLloyd said:


> I use the Progressive expansion. Though I use the EZDrummer version. I actually have a clean song that goes right before a death metal song as an example, let me know what you think.
> https://soundcloud.com/phrygianmetal/calm-before
> https://soundcloud.com/phrygianmetal/the-storm
> 
> The clean one is the first one.



Yea, drum sound in the clean song is nothing special tbh but the bass sounds really good. However, drums in the second sound really good. Good stuff. Are you recording guitars DI? I've been using BIAS recently and having trouble getting things to sit right. I know this is the drum forum but just wondering.

Anyway, I got Metal Machinery SDX last night but haven't had a chance to go deep into yet. Unfortunately, the Progressive Foundry is the only SDX that isn't on sale (thought it was when I posted) or I probably would have gotten that one.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jun 3, 2017)

CorkyMcDoogle said:


> Yea, drum sound in the clean song is nothing special tbh but the bass sounds really good. However, drums in the second sound really good. Good stuff. Are you recording guitars DI? I've been using BIAS recently and having trouble getting things to sit right. I know this is the drum forum but just wondering.
> 
> Anyway, I got Metal Machinery SDX last night but haven't had a chance to go deep into yet. Unfortunately, the Progressive Foundry is the only SDX that isn't on sale (thought it was when I posted) or I probably would have gotten that one.



If I'm honest that's probably my least favourite song I've ever made haha. Yes, the guitars and bass are DI with the Rocksmith cable. I'm using the Mercuriall U530, so much better than Bias IMO. And on bass I'm using the Cerberus amp sim by Kuassa, I think.


----------



## russmuller (Jun 6, 2017)

Progressive Foundry is my absolute favorite. I wasn't wild about Metal Foundry, sadly. I have the Metal Machine EZX and it's killer, so I imagine the Machinery SDX is probably quite good.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 7, 2017)

I haven't played with progressive foundry, but I have the metal machine Ezx and use it for supplemental kick and snare all the time. Metal foundry is great for cymbals/base kit, but can pale next to some other sdxs out there. It shines if you start supplementing it with other samples


----------



## JDizzle (Jul 9, 2017)

I have similar musical taste and have both the Progressive Foundry and Metal Foundry kits as well as the New York expansions, and the Progressive Foundry is easily my favourite. I pretty much only use the Metal Foundry for some of the toms since there are more to choose from. I can't say how the Metal Machinery compares, but at face value, I would say you can't go wrong with the Progressive Foundry. For lack of a better word, the samples just sound more 'pristine'.


----------

